# I really need help deciding what to charge.



## arthurgretta (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm pretty new to shooting for money. People in my town charge crazy high amounts so I don't want to base it off my area. I've definitely got some confident issues when it comes to my work. I always think I'm not good enough and get super nervous and shaky. I'm definitely getting better the more I do it. I know I don't suck but always right before the nerves get to me. A lot of this get in the way for pricing. So far I tell people "Ill give you the photos and you just send over what ever you want!" So far with this strategy I have gotten anywhere from $25-$150.


----------



## arthurgretta (Nov 25, 2019)

arthurgretta said:


> I'm pretty new to shooting for money. People in my town charge crazy high amounts 2 bhk flats in dadar so I don't want to base it off my area. I've definitely got some confident issues when it comes to my work. I always think I'm not good enough and get super nervous and shaky. I'm definitely getting better the more I do it. I know I don't suck but always right before the nerves get to me. A lot of this get in the way for pricing. 2 bhk flats in pisoli So far I tell people "Ill give you the photos and you just send over what ever you want!" So far with this strategy I have gotten anywhere from $25-$150.




Any Updates????


----------



## Designer (Nov 26, 2019)

arthurgretta said:


> arthurgretta said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty new to shooting for money. People in my town charge crazy high amounts 2 bhk flats in dadar so I don't want to base it off my area. I've definitely got some confident issues when it comes to my work. I always think I'm not good enough and get super nervous and shaky. I'm definitely getting better the more I do it. I know I don't suck but always right before the nerves get to me. A lot of this get in the way for pricing. 2 bhk flats in pisoli So far I tell people "Ill give you the photos and you just send over what ever you want!" So far with this strategy I have gotten anywhere from $25-$150.
> ...


I am not a professional, so I was waiting for someone else to reply.

If you are a good photographer, then you should be charging for your work.  Don't leave it up to your customers to decide how much to pay.  

Breathe deeply, and make good photographs.  

Good luck!


----------



## dennyr (Nov 27, 2019)

arthurgretta said:


> I'm pretty new to shooting for money. People in my town charge crazy high amounts


Are you sure you are qualified to make that statement.?
What do you or the company you work for charge.?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 27, 2019)

Material + Labor + Overhead + Profit = Price.


----------



## Justin Watson (Mar 16, 2020)

When I shot digital I would charge $100/hr w/ minimum of 1 hr. Now years later, shooting film, this will go up quite a bit. But I'm confident in my skills and my results and I'm not up for haggling.


----------



## BlueEyedEagle (Apr 12, 2020)

Another way to get accurate pricing, is to call other photographers in your area to see what they would charge you. Act as if you are their prospective client. This way, it will give you a clear decision on your own price to set.

As long as you are confident in your abilities, you shouldn't have any more worries in your ability to charge a fair price for great photos.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

BlueEyedEagle said:


> Another way to get accurate pricing, is to call other photographers in your area to see what they would charge you. Act as if you are their prospective client. This way, it will give you a clear decision on your own price to set.
> 
> As long as you are confident in your abilities, you shouldn't have any more worries in your ability to charge a fair price for great photos.



That means you're turning yourself into a commodity and will end up being right up (or more accurately.... down) there with all the MWACs out there.  You'll be nothing different.  You won't stand out.  You won't be noticed.

This will be your first step in your race to the bottom.

If you're truly confident in your abilities, you'll be confident enough to set your own prices based on your own expenses and overhead. Plus a fair living set by you, not by someone who's willing to each EasyMac every night and drive a 25-year-old beater.


----------



## Designer (Apr 12, 2020)

BlueEyedEagle said:


> Act as if you are their prospective client.


That sounds unethical.  You shouldn't need to be dishonest to simply ask questions.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 12, 2020)

The OP hasn’t been back to this site since the day after they posted this thread...


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> The OP hasn’t been back to this site since the day after they posted this thread...



Either has charged enough to not have to worry about money, or moved on to some other profession.


----------

